
Dive into Python 3 is offline. Can HN help bring it back? - nnain
http://www.diveintopython3.net/
======
nnain
There's a copy on Github nevertheless -
[https://github.com/diveintomark/diveintopython3](https://github.com/diveintomark/diveintopython3)

------
hashifynet
Clone available here:
[https://diveintopython3.netlify.com](https://diveintopython3.netlify.com)

------
Jetch
Try Wayback machine when site is offline to retvieve information
[https://web.archive.org/web/20181009120324/http://www.divein...](https://web.archive.org/web/20181009120324/http://www.diveintopython3.net/)

------
enitihas
Dive into Python 3 is a really good book. Although there are better books for
learning the nuts and bolts of python, dive into python taught me noy just
python, but also a lot about character encodings and why understanding them is
important.

------
JBlue42
Why is it offline?

